# Try this 2nd Grade Computer Test



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

o.k., ya'll try this, no tricks or secrets involved. Have fun.
Click on attachment

Rowdy


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

been there done that burn the tshirt when I finally got it lol
talk about messing with your mind


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

i got it but it took a few trys!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*grins........don't rush


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

1st try...no problem.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*what is the secret?*

I've tried and can't get it!!!!!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a *Key* to success in this, think about the results of your next move before you do it.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

arrrrghhhh


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Uuuuuuugggggggggghhhhhhhhh!*

this is frustrating! I am thinking too hard I know!


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

If it's from China, why is the message you get when you finish in Spanish?

Took me a couple of tries.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant get it
Jeff


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like no way to win.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Good question Q, I was thinkin the same.

somebody letter the frogs and number the stones and give the sequence......n/m lol I'm gonna do it  can send it in pm


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

solution:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=802508#post802508


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

there ya go! why didn't I think of that?................n/m flunked third grade ;-)

*notes that he works backwards from SC lol


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i got it...took me 9 tries


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Yeah!*

I finally got! After I cheated and looked at the other thread with the answers!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

there's at least four ways to do it


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Dang after I got it the first time, it took me about five more tries to get it the second!


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

got it the 2nd try.


----------

